# My other vice



## TomS (Apr 12, 2010)

A double holster set. Hand carved. About 4 hours per holster.


----------



## holmqer (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, nicely done! Looks like you are ready to join forces with Wyatt Earp!


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, that is nice work.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 12, 2010)

Very Nice. DO you do the sewing as well as the tooling?   MIke


----------



## TomS (Apr 12, 2010)

Mike, it is all hand stitched. I only use traditional hand tools to do everything.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 12, 2010)

Knowing that makes it an even more impressive talent.


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 12, 2010)

Beautiful work! I always thought leather work would be another fun - expensive hobby.


----------



## TomS (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks, Paul. It's not a real expensive hobby. I probably have $300 to $400 in tools. The good thing is the tools are not going to be up dated, or be replaced by something better every few months, like woodworking tools.
Tom


----------



## Padre (Apr 12, 2010)

That is some beautiful work.  Do you do it freehand?  That is so cool.


----------



## TomS (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Chip. That set is a copy of a set made by F. A. Meanea in the 1890's. I used a standard Colt Army pattern for the holster, and a reproduced carving pattern for the fancy stuff. If the gun is an uncommon style, I will make all the patterns. But I use pre-existing patterns also. I will alter the carving patterns to fit the holster.
Tom


----------



## Toni (Apr 12, 2010)

WOW!! Thats incredible leather work!! Those your guns? staying on your good side!!!:biggrin:


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 12, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice work Tom, I have done a little bit of Leatherwork and know it is anything but a cheap hobby. My house slippers are a pair of Moccasins. I've never done the carving. I want to make myself a belt. I am tired of the store bought junk that they want $45 for if they are on sale. I bought a hand made belt when I was 18 years old at a swap meet for something like $15. Finally had to give it up when I was about 45. I have gone through three belts in the three years since then.


----------



## TomS (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Daniel. I guess that's the only bad thing, in that good leather items last forever. It's hard to sell a purse when you tell her it will last 50 years. They have no reason to buy any more new ones.
Tom


----------



## Padre (Apr 12, 2010)

TomS said:


> Thanks Daniel. I guess that's the only bad thing, in that good leather items last forever. It's hard to sell a purse when you tell her it will last 50 years. They have no reason to buy any more new ones.
> Tom



Uh huh, riiiiiight. :wink:


----------



## 1dweeb (Apr 12, 2010)

Great work on the holster. My wife does leather work also and I know how much effort goes into that.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 13, 2010)

Beautiful work.  I used to do leather work, as a street artist, here in town.  I still have my leather tools.  You are right, they never go out of style.  I really like the feel and smell of leather.  Your tooling and hand work is very masterful and fine.  Thanks for sharing, it nice to see what people do besides wood.  In fact, that could be a whole other thread.


----------



## TomS (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Cindy. Were you able to make a living as a street artist? I'll bet you have some interesting stories about that time of your life.
Tom


----------



## DKF (Apr 14, 2010)

Very impressive!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice! That's another 'some day' hobby I would like to pursue.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 14, 2010)

TomS said:


> Thanks Cindy. Were you able to make a living as a street artist? I'll bet you have some interesting stories about that time of your life.
> Tom



Tom,
Yes, I made a good living for almost 6 years and then I traveled the US doing craft shows and along the way became an auto mechanic in San Antonio Texas at the Vocational School there.  Came home and opened an automotive shop for the next 14 years before I took up another career as a biomedical engineer before I become an RN.  It was a lot of fun and yes, many interesting stories.  I still like doing leather work for myself and friends.  It is very meditative.


----------



## elody21 (Apr 17, 2010)

Really great work! I swear I can smell the leather!


----------

